

Google Nexus tablet: a 7-inch $199 Kindle Fire killer? - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2012/3/16/2878203/google-nexus-tablet-7-inch-199-kindle-fire-killer

======
krelian
As a 4-inch screen smartphone user I am not too excited about a 7-inch tablet.
It just doesn't feel like such a big upgrade over my phone.

